

Even North Korea uses jQuery - randomblue12
http://www.kcna.kp/sys/js/jquery.js

======
DigitalSea
I hear their new technologically advanced nuclear missiles are powered by
jQuery too. Can't wait for the inevitable Github repo.

function launchRocket(rocketid, amountToFire = 1) {

    
    
        var theRocket          = getRocket(rocketid);
        var currentlyLaunching = false;
        var rocketsCount       = 0;
    
        if (rocketStatus == fuelled) {
            if (currentlyLaunching == false && rocketsCount <= amountToFire) {
                currentlyLaunching = true;
    
                var firedRocket = theRocket.fire();
    
                if (firedRocket.status == 'success') {
                    alert('Rocket has been a success glorious leader');
                }
    
                if (firedRocket.status == 'explodedonlaunch') {
                    alert('Wait, my glorious leader I can explain.');
                }
    
                if (firedRocket.status == 'didntevenlaunch') {
                    alert('Glorious leader, wai.... Ahhhhh!');
                }
    
                rocketsCount++;
                currentlyLaunching = false;
            }
        }
    }

